

What you learnt on job, that you didn't learn in school - AbyCodes
http://www.reddit.com/r/coding/comments/ksq7m/first_programming_job_what_did_you_learn_on_the/

======
Nemisis7654
I can't say enough how much I wish my school would have tought some form of
version control. I am graduating this winter, and out of all my classes, I've
only been taught version control in one class; and that was covered in one
lecture.

I am using SVN at work, and use git (on GitHub) for my side project. I wish my
school would teach git because it seems so confusing to me.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
I agree that they should mention it and maybe even use some sort of version
control for assignments, I see no reason to teach it.

I graduated years ago before git even existed as did many others. We all
managed to learn git. This is the nature of computing. Things change quickly
and sometimes radically. The sooner you learn to learn on your own the better.

------
junklight
Heh heh. When I learned about computer science in school it was punched cards,
and then later on VAXs. The theory and the Unix stuff came in useful though.

Seriously though I left education 24 years ago and now looking back that was
pretty much the period of lowest density learning I've ever had. Since I left
education I have been learning constantly.

As an employer the main things I need you to come to me with from your
education is: how to research things on your own, how to learn new stuff
without being spoon fed and if possible some good solid and broad theoretical
knowledge. You will pick up source control and all that stuff up from your co-
workers.

